# Help please need your advice



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi I want to buy latex bands according to what have read on this forum is better than thetubes
now I wonder which of these would be the best?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Green-Latex-Free-Thera-Band-Resistance-Band-5-Feet-/170520812335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b3d51b2f # ht_1803wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Red-Latex-Free-Thera-Band-Resistance-Band-5-Feet-/170597625479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8692e87 # ht_1803wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-4-FT-LIGHT-RESISTANCE-EXERCISE-BAND-GOLF-LATEX-FREE-/120707694127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1abd3e2f #ht_3662wt_905

And finally this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Purple-Strength-Resistance-Yoga-Band-Latex-/320679145745?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item4aa9f77111 # ht_2441wt_905

Hope you can help me here in my country we only have latex tubes of different diameters

Greetings
Gabriel


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Gabriel66 said:


> Hi I want to buy latex bands according to what have read on this forum is better than thetubes
> now I wonder which of these would be the best?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item27b3d51b2f # ht_1803wt_1139
> ...


hi, what will you be using it for? hunting or target shooting? john


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

The first three types are latex free, and won´t perform well, the last one seems to be ok







.


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey is for shooting and hunting rare occasion

You feel that the latter would be OK?
http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item4aa9f77111 # ht_2441wt_905

Greetings and thanks for your help

Gabriel


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Try this supplier on Amazon.com. I would suggest Theraband Gold. Depending on how may layers and how wide the cuts, Theraband Gold is suitable for light target shooting up to hunting.

http://www.amazon.co...02831468&sr=1-1

Henry



Gabriel66 said:


> Hey is for shooting and hunting rare occasion
> 
> You feel that the latter would be OK?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item4aa9f77111 # ht_2441wt_905
> ...


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey wait I think quite good to help me, thank those who were involved in helping, butreally thought I was going to see more interested in helping me I thank you equally
Well I took a chance on buying this band on ebay and hope it works I do not look to use it for gym.









http://cgi.ebay.com/...#ht_1205wt_1139

I hope this Regards Gabriel


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-8-meters-6-Ft-GOLD-Thera-band-Max-Power-Resistance-/120702136784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c1a6871d0

I may have found your question a little late, but the above ebay site served me well. Prices were good and the service excellent.


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

AJW thanks and buy this I hope that I serve do not see using it to gym jajajajajaja

On arrival I will test and then tell you how it works

A big hug Gabriel


----------

